
Free Swag in Silicon Valley: A Study - jenthoven
https://www.kapwing.com/blog/what-happened-when-we-asked-200-companies-for-free-swag/
======
ocdtrekkie
The unfortunate result of this article is probably that the companies
highlighted for the best swag will get enough swag requests that they stop
giving out swag.

